# How to sound insulate an existing basement suspended ceiling



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Is there existing insulation?

Typically, suspended ceilings help negate some of the transmission issues with more traditional stick framing ceilings.


----------



## jklingel (Dec 21, 2008)

At risk of being told my post is "all wrong" again, I would suggest you search here for opinions on this, THEN READ what the acoustical places say. MASS. (OK, I risked it. Sue me.)


----------



## Seattle2k (Mar 26, 2012)

jklingel said:


> At risk of being told my post is "all wrong" again, I would suggest you search here for opinions on this, THEN READ what the acoustical places say. MASS. (OK, I risked it. Sue me.)


Mass is correct. Rockwool insulation is a good choice, as is QuietRock, double-layer of sheetrock (with GreenGlue between the layers). Other option is to decouple the ceiling with resilient channel and sheetrock/quietrock.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Search for sound baffles and see if there is something you can mimmick. Rugs on floors already upstairs? Could cut some cork underlay to go under them.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

I think we may have lost the original poster.

All the information contained within is great and it mostly depends on the level of noise, how quiet they want it, and their budget as to how they are going to do it.


----------



## jklingel (Dec 21, 2008)

I hate it when a cat asks for help, then either disappears or does not think to even say "Thanks", or "BS. I'll do it my way." Dang. And I was hoping for a big enough check that I could pay for my next bush flight.


----------



## Seattle2k (Mar 26, 2012)

sdsester said:


> Search for sound baffles and see if there is something you can mimmick. Rugs on floors already upstairs? Could cut some cork underlay to go under them.


Sound baffles are a room treatment, used to eliminate reflections and standing waves in the room. You'll typically find these in recording studios, large rooms (churches, halls), or theaters. Baffles are not an effective soundproofing option.

Cheers!


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

jklingel said:


> I hate it when a cat asks for help, then either disappears or does not think to even say "Thanks", or "BS. I'll do it my way." Dang. And I was hoping for a big enough check that I could pay for my next bush flight.


+1

Seems like most people do drive bys. :laughing:


----------

